# Red Tailed Black Shark Fish Compatibility/Agression



## Mint (May 2, 2011)

Hello!

I am setting up and designing one of my first larger planted tanks. (I have been working on two others including a 75gal freshwater and a 35gal saltwater with my hubby-to-be, but this one is mine alone *h/b). I have been reading a lot about different fish varieties and their compatibility but some information is a bit sparse. I happen to have a particular liking for most things crawly, pleco/bottom dwelling and snail-like . That being said I am determined to get a Red Tailed Black Shark.

*The Problem:* I have noticed that while some information says that the fish is only aggressive towards others of its species, some info says that it will not get along well with a number of different fish. 

*My Question:* I am picking fish that will hopefully happily fill the top/mid/bottom portions of my tank and one particular fish I like is the Spotted Blue Eye Pseudomugil Gertrudae. I would like to know some of your experiences with these two fish (perhaps individually and together if you have tried it). Do they do well together? is my "shark" likely to kill my Blue Eyes? Are the Blue Eyes also somewhat aggressive? I'm open to any information on the two fish. 

I would hate to buy these unique little spotted fish only to have them massacred. 

Tank info: 20g long Planted Tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If it was me I wouldn't put the blue eyes with the red tail. Once he gets grown he will most likely harrass the blues to death.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have never had a problem with Red-Tailed Sharks going after other fish. They are assertive and are not afraid to investigate anything new in their tank. They are happiest if they have plenty of plants to hide in and Algae tablets to graze on. Currently I have one on a 20G tank with two other Loaches and they ignore each other.


----------

